# ampli para woofer 8"



## aakd18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola a todos. Estoy necesitando ayuda con un amplificador para un woofer de unas 8" o 10". El tema es que hay muchos diagramas y no se cual usar. Tampoco estoy muy seguro de cuanta potencia debe ser.
Alguna sugerencia o recomendación?

Ah, me olvidaba. La alimentación preferentemente debe ser de +12V ya que la fuente ya la tengo filtrada y todo, y anda barbaro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2007)

Me temo que 12 VCC no te dara para hacer muchos milagros, busca en el foro amplificador para automovil, hay unos cuantos y las opiniones de los que los han armado.


----------



## anko (Sep 26, 2007)

para amplificar los bajos se nesesita de mucha potencia, si es para un auto ya no me manejo mucho, con los inversores y todas esas cosas, si no, consigue un amplificador potente (yo me arme un sub-woofer con un parlante de 10" y le chante un amplificador de 100w para el pc y suena increible (y hace bibrar toda la casa tambien)), asique depende el uso que le vas a dar la eleccion del amplificador, si es para tu pieza o casa te recomiendo uno de 100w, en el foro hay montones, si e spara auto ya no sabria decirte bien.

salu2


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 26, 2007)

Buenos días Anko, si eres tan amable, publica el circuito del magnífico subwoofer que citas.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola a todos. Antes que nada agredecer a los que se interesaron en el tema.
Otra cosa, anko estaria bueno que subas ese amplificador que decis.
Saludos


----------



## anko (Sep 26, 2007)

Saludos a todos

El amplificador que use es el de  100w de luciperro, esta publicado en "diagrama de amplificador" arriba en el foro (esta en las primeras paginas, ya que tiene como 70), hay estan los componentes y el pcb todo llegar y armar, y de pasada agradecer a luciperro por todos los amplificador y la ayuda.

dejo unas fotos del sub-woofer cuando lo estaba construyendo.

saludos


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 27, 2007)

anko, me viene joya que cites el amplificador de 100W de luciperro. Te hago una pregunta, con que fuente lo alimentas? la hiciste vos esa fuente? porque vi en la foto que subiste, que hay un pequeño transformador.


----------



## anko (Sep 27, 2007)

hola, yo use un transformador que tenia que da +/-40V  2A por rama, la fuente la arme super simple, el puente, los condensadores y fusibles, nada mas.

todo lo monte en una placa que puse andentro del woofer, con un rele para poder prenderlo desde el escritorio del pc.

cuando armes el amplificador ponle un disipador de calor bien generoso, le pones la funte y listo.

en mi caso use un preamplificador que cortaba en los 60hz para arriba, por lo cual el amplificador solo amplificaba los bajos.

espero que te ayude salu2


----------



## aakd18 (Sep 28, 2007)

buenisimo anko, muchas gracias. yo tambien voy a hacer el amplificador de 100W. cualquier cosa te consulto.
muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano (Sep 28, 2007)

No creo que sean necesarias muchas preguntas ya que casi todas están contestadas en 85 páginas.  

Saludos


----------



## jaisel (Ago 11, 2011)

Me hace falta que me consigan "como se puede construir o fabricar las gomas de las bocinas"(El material que se utiliza para la fabricción de la misma, si es posible toda la documentación que se encuentre no interese el idioma, por favor necesito ayuda, pues donde yo resido no venden ese tipo de piezas, por tanto quiero haber si puedo aprender todo lo necesario sobre el tema)

Saludos Jaisel recuerdenme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

jaisel dijo:


> Me hace falta que me consigan "como se puede construir o fabricar las gomas de las bocinas"(El material que se utiliza para la fabricción de la misma, si es posible toda la documentación que se encuentre no interese el idioma, por favor necesito ayuda, pues donde yo resido no venden ese tipo de piezas, por tanto quiero haber si puedo aprender todo lo necesario sobre el tema)
> 
> Saludos Jaisel recuerdenme


 

Las suspensiones de parlantes deben ser lo más simétricas posibles sino el desplazamiento del cono no es parejo y rozaría la bobina en el entrehierro.

No sería recomendable fabricarlas , pero teniendo en cuenta que vivís en Cuba , te voy a dar algunas sugerencias.

En principio , y en general , los woofers vienen con suspensión de Foam y los Subwoofers la traen de goma.

Éstos materiales se inyectan en caliente y escapan a tus posibilidades .

Lo que yo haría primero es construir un molde , madera torneada , yeso o cemento también servirían , luego les pasaría cera , parafina o estearina diluida en nafta , como agente de despegue , y cuando esté secas construiría la suspensión con una tela tipo gasa medicinal y adhesivo de siliconas en varias capas.

Una vez seco (varios dias y el calor puede ayudar ) lo recortaría prolijamente y lo pegaría tanto al cono como a la campana con la misma silicona. Previamente hay que retirar el copito y centrar la bobina con radiografias o tiritas de aluminio de latas de cerveza o gaseosa.

Mejor date una vuelta por aquí

Reparacion de Bocinas ( Altavoces o Parlantes )

Saludos !


----------

